# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Seeking places with affordable WHOLESOME FOOD & WATER

## TravelMate

Seeking travel mates who knows about good cheap places with good food & water to live for 1 - 3 years. U.S. PASSPORT holder with ability to get a visa overseas for 1-3 years.

----------

